# Ftp



## mr_ed (16. April 2002)

Hallo zusammen,
ich weiß nicht ob das hier richtig ist, aber ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich benutze WS_FTP und habe auf meinem Server ziemlich viele Verzeichnisse, in denen Dateien sind, welche ich löschen möchte. Allerdings sagt mir das Programm immer ich kann das entsprechende Verzeichnis nicht löschen, da es Unterverzeichnisse bzw. Dateien enthält.Ich habe jedenfalls sch... viele Baumstrukturen auf meinem Server und keine Zeit u. Lust alle Unterverzeichnisse mühsam zu entleeren bevor ich sie löschen kann.

Gibt es ein Programm das Verzeichnisse auf einem Server löschen kann, auch wenn dort Dateien drin sind?

Danke


----------



## Flex (16. April 2002)

Hm, also ich benutze LeapFTP und hab absolut keine Probleme damit...

Geh einfach auf download.com und such nach LeapFTP...

Da klappt alles... zumindest bei mir 

Have Fun


----------



## mr_ed (17. April 2002)

Puh, ich hatte mich erst verlesen und es mit LeachFTP probiert, hatte nicht geklappt... 
Aber mit LEAP funzt es endlich 
Danke


----------

